
What Apple Isn't Doing - x0054
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4223567-apple
======
charlesism
This article has it backwards. Apple is already doing _more_ than it should.

Apple's competitive advantage, historically, is its reputation for making
reliable, high quality products with innovations that make them easy to use.

The phone and computer markets are saturated. The strategy of selling higher
priced devices isn't a bad idea. The big problem, if Apple wants to avoid a
repeat of the 1990s, is that those devices _need to merit the higher price_. I
don't believe they're headed in the right direction on that front.

The more products Apple makes, the less focus each product will get. Apple
should _simplify_ its lineup again, and make sure what devices it makes are
back up to the quality that they had a decade ago.

